# [SOLVED] Need help locating some laptop drivers



## CrookedParadigm (Jan 2, 2010)

I recently reformatted my brother's laptop because it was so overloaded with viruses and various forms of malware that all my best tricks for cleaning without a reformat were failing. 

His laptop is rather old so I threw my old XP disc in for the reformat. The install went fine, the only problem is that since XP was preloaded on the laptop when he bought it, all the appropriate drivers had been installed by the manufacturer (Toshiba). This fresh install is missing some obviously, so my first trip was to the manufacturer's website. I found a good deal of drivers for the model number there and most of them worked just fine. There are a couple of things that I am running into here though and I was hoping that someone here might be able to point me in the direction of a solution.

There are 2 things still showing up as problems in Device Manager. The display drivers that I installed seem to be working as the resolution corrected itself upon restart, but the onboard display adapter in Device Manager still seems to have a driver problem and I have been unable to find anything that resolves it. Secondly, the LAN drivers installed fine and the internet works when plugged into an ethernet cable, but I can't get the wireless to work.

The model number is the Toshiba Satellite L35-S2171. Here is the page I was looking at http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...L35-S2171&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663#. Hope someone can help me!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help locating some laptop drivers*

Hi,
Please do this to ID these drivers:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## CrookedParadigm (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need help locating some laptop drivers*

The display driver is no longer putting out an error and seems to be working fine.

The two remaining errors are for the following devices:
Ethernet Controller
Device Instance ID - PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001A&SUBSYS_7094144F&REV_01\4&FCF0450&0&20A4


Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
Device Instance ID - HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_11790001&REV_1002\4&165E4D3D&0&0101


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help locating some laptop drivers*

Hi your drivers should be on these pages http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...L35-S2171&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663#


----------



## CrookedParadigm (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need help locating some laptop drivers*



joeten said:


> Hi your drivers should be on these pages http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...L35-S2171&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663#


Yes, I mentioned in my first post that I had installed the Wi-Fi drivers for XP from those very pages (I linked to it) and that the problem persisted.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help locating some laptop drivers*

The numbers indicate the Atheros Wireless Card for the Wireless and the Agere Modem for your dial-up connection.

Go to the link posted by *Joeten*
Filter the OS by selecting XP SP2/SP3

Atheros Driver is on page 3, 3rd on the list
Modem Driver is on page 3, 2nd on the list

Let us know how you make


----------



## CrookedParadigm (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Need help locating some laptop drivers*



BCCOMP said:


> The numbers indicate the Atheros Wireless Card for the Wireless and the Agere Modem for your dial-up connection.
> 
> Go to the link posted by *Joeten*
> Filter the OS by selecting XP SP2/SP3
> ...


Perfect! Everything works fine now, thanks for your help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need help locating some laptop drivers*

Glad to hear it!
Thanks for posting back.

Also, thanks to *Joeten* for the never ending support!

Bill


----------

